# Interesting Facts About Coffee Like Ceremonies and Overdosing



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2015)

Here are ten interesting facts about coffee that you may not know, like the Ethiopian coffee ceremony or that you can overdose on coffee.  I have 2 cups in the morning, Kona is my favorite, and that's all for me.  http://listverse.com/2013/09/27/10-...urce=more&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=direct


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2015)

Misconceptions about caffeine.


----------

